# American flag plug



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

always wanted to try this so hear it is....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That is nice. Good job!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

awesome!!!! Great work.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Very very nice. Where would one get one of those beauty's?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks guys..
airdown as of now its a one of a kind for me.
had fun doing it so i think i will do a few more who knows lol.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Sweet!*

How Much?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow!! Those look awesome


----------

